# Hoyt cam 1/2 timing



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

I would say start in between the timing marks on the cams, then follow this ~ http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=207391

Personally, I think the sweet spot is going to be subjective to the individual shooter. If you really want to get it perfect, you will have to experiment. For instance, the Spirals on my SuperTec are almost to the outside marks on the cams, whereas another will be somewhere else.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

See JAVI's sticky above entitled Hoyt Draw Stop Timing.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Do the both modules on need to be on the same letter?


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

Green River said:


> Do the both modules on need to be on the same letter?


yes I will shoot very bad if not .


----------

